# Hyperthyroidism/Felimazole



## Phwoffy (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi! 

I have an 11-year old neutered male (Giz) who was diagnosed with Hyperthyroidism last week. He has been on Felimazole (2.5g twice a day) since Thursday. 

This morning he came downstairs, rushed out into the garden to chew some grass and came back in. He's been a grass-chewer since his symptoms started and will throw it back up but this time he howled before he did so and rushed upstairs. Since then he has been purring and came down for food but only had a little nibble. He's now fast asleep under the bed (one of his preferred spots) and seems ok, perhaps a little 'off' but not poorly. I am an absolute worrier and have been Googling all over the place, which has of course led to the discovery of all sorts of terrible side-effects. 
He's booked in to visit the vet in three weeks time. As a very nervous cat we are reluctant to take him to the vet unless absolutely necessary so I don't want to rush him off anywhere unless he starts to look bad. When his bloods were run all was fine bar slightly high liver enzymes, which I'm told is quite normal for hyper-t. 

I was just wondering if anyone had experience of Felimazole (I'm sure you have!) and if it's normal to cause vomiting/upset stomachs so soon after starting? Is this likely to develop into something worse? 

Thanks in advance! (Giz thanks you too as it may mean I stop wandering in to check on him while he's snoozing!)


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you know if the tablet came up as well?
If it happens again I would give your vet a ring.
Something else to consider is removing the Thyroid gland.
We had this done on our elderly cat and it was great. We had the tablets to start with to get the heart rate down then we had the op.
That way they don't have to keep taking the tablets. It is worth asking the vet if your little one would be suitable for the op.

There are a few people that have their cats on this drug so hopefully soon some one will be able to give you some more advice.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think vomitting and gastric upset are problems associated with the drug....I would advise calling the vet tomorrow to discuss.
He is a young cat to have this diagnosis, so I would really push for either surgical removal or the Radio Iodine treatment as soon as you can get the present levels under control.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Gastric issues are definitely a side effect of the pills and it might sort itself out as he adjusts, but chances are it will persist or get worse. I've heard some cats have so much trouble they eventually develop ulcers. 

I haven't had this problem, but the hyper-T discussion group on Yahoo has a wealth of info about this. Typically they recommend using some Pepcid (not sure what it's marketed as in the UK) or aloe juice (they recommend George's from Iherb.com). While aloe is listed as a plant toxic to cats if eaten, the juice seems to work wonders--probably it loses toxicity when processed/heated/whatever they do. Although as a side note, I used to have an aloe plant and Henry kept eating it, and he was always fine. Who knows.

Anyway, the felimazole is not a cure, it just manages the problem. The only cure is the surgery or the radio-Iodine. My Henry was 11 when he was diagnosed, and cats can live a long time, so you're looking at many years of giving your kitty these drugs.


----------



## Missyx (Dec 2, 2011)

Two of my cats had hydro-t and were both on felimazole. They were both completely fine on it. One was quick sick but she had a tumour so the sickness was probably to do with that. The other cat wasn't sick on the pills and he had FIV. 

It may just be ur cat may have a sensitive tummy. Just make sure your puss doesn't bring up the pill when vomiting.

I wasn't given an option of a thyroid op.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Missyx said:


> Two of my cats had hydro-t and were both on felimazole. They were both completely fine on it. One was quick sick but she had a tumour so the sickness was probably to do with that. The other cat wasn't sick on the pills and he had FIV.
> 
> It may just be ur cat may have a sensitive tummy. Just make sure your puss doesn't bring up the pill when vomiting.
> 
> I wasn't given an option of a thyroid op.


My vet didn't give me that option either. And when I brought it up as a cure, he told me it was a bad idea. Of course, I shouldn't be cynical and mention that 1) his office doesn't do the surgery or the I-131 treatments or 2) if I don't have either option in #1 done, then I get to go to him every month and pay $70 for the meds. In addition, this is a relatively new phenomenon and vets are sadly mis- or uninformed. The yahoo group is a real eye opener that way.

Hyper-T is always caused in cats by a (usually) benign tumor, so unless you mean your one cat had a cancerous tumor, they both had it. You're fortunate from what I understand that your cats had no reaction to the pills. Many cats do not tolerate it so well. It's like a cancer drug (it's even classed the same), as its job is to control the tumor and prevent it from growing more. Chemotherapy typically upsets the stomach, right? Makes sense this pill would as well. Some cats actually completely lose their appetites because the pill makes them so nauseous. Anyway, I'm glad your kitties did well on it


----------



## Phwoffy (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you all for replying. He had this evening's pill at 7 and has been out exploring most of the evening so fingers crossed he will be ok tonight. If it happens again I will call the vets in the morning but I have to give them a ring later in the week anyway. 

He definitely didn't bring the pill up as he was sick quite a few hours afterwards; I'm wondering if it may have just been his belly as he has had some sensitivity before. 

We have been thinking long and hard about the op and are definitely considering it. Giz is a very nervous cat and there is no way I would be able to put him through the Iodine treatment and the stay away. The few times he's had overnight stays at the vets he's come back an absolute wreck so we have to think these things through extra carefully. All being well with the vomiting we'll take him back for his 2nd test and have another chat with the vet about the operation. I think it's what we're leaning towards as he's an otherwise healthy cat and it sounds as if the op can make an absolutely huge difference. 

I sent off a request to join the Yahoo group earlier as I'd seen a few people talking about it on here. 
Thanks again - hopefully we can get the dosage sorted and then think some more about the op!


----------



## Missyx (Dec 2, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> My vet didn't give me that option either. And when I brought it up as a cure, he told me it was a bad idea. Of course, I shouldn't be cynical and mention that 1) his office doesn't do the surgery or the I-131 treatments or 2) if I don't have either option in #1 done, then I get to go to him every month and pay $70 for the meds.


Hmmm vets making a quick buck me thinks.... (or several very expensive bucks...) 



dagny0823 said:


> Hyper-T is always caused in cats by a (usually) benign tumor, so unless you mean your one cat had a cancerous tumor, they both had it. You're fortunate from what I understand that your cats had no reaction to the pills. Many cats do not tolerate it so well. It's like a cancer drug (it's even classed the same), as its job is to control the tumor and prevent it from growing more. Chemotherapy typically upsets the stomach, right? Makes sense this pill would as well. Some cats actually completely lose their appetites because the pill makes them so nauseous. Anyway, I'm glad your kitties did well on it


I didn't realise it was also used for cancer in cats! I know that cats have prednisladone which is a cancer drug which my cat tried but was sick on so she only went on it for a little while. In actual fact, the vet thought my girl had a tumour and then made me wait a week before having her put under to have a scan. Unfortunately, the confirmation of the tumour, the no hope prognosis and ultimate decision to pts happened in the same two hour appointment ((

I then had a rescue cat called Jake. He was an amazing boy. Was only 9 but had FIV. He had a blown eye and I had it removed. He was a different cat (for the good) after the removal and I would recommend this surgery to anyone. He had the thyroid issues obviously as a side effect to the FIV but despite having 3 monthly bloods, it never showed a tumour.... However, he did get sick and the vet thought she could 'feel' a mass in him but didn't think it would be a tumour. unfortunately one day I came home to find him stuck behind all my junk in the hallway unable to walk as he had a big clot in one of his front paws. He pretty much told me to put him to sleep as he managed to get on his three legs, look me right in the eyes and then brushed his head against me and laid down. (


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Missyx said:


> Hmmm vets making a quick buck me thinks.... (or several very expensive bucks...)


I'm very put out with our current vet for that very reason. Every pet we have brought in for something other than a spay or neuter he has diagnosed with some lifelong incurable ailment. Nothing terminal, but just things we'll have to buy meds or food or something for many years to come. Everything is marked up about 4x regular retail there. And my current complaint is a returned some food to them about 2 weeks ago. They, of course wanted to issue me a clinic credit. I wanted a refund. The check never came, so I went in and they'd issued me a credit! :mad5:. I'm not going back, so a $65 credit does me no good. And what really bugs me is that there's one of those huge signs at the desk about how they expect full payment before you leave the office. Ergh!



> I didn't realise it was also used for cancer in cats! I know that cats have prednisladone which is a cancer drug which my cat tried but was sick on so she only went on it for a little while. In actual fact, the vet thought my girl had a tumour and then made me wait a week before having her put under to have a scan. Unfortunately, the confirmation of the tumour, the no hope prognosis and ultimate decision to pts happened in the same two hour appointment ((


 Prednisalone is a steroid--so it functions differently from a chemotherapy kind of drug. Apparently it's used for adrenal tumors, which your vet might have thought would shrink the thyroid tumor? Maybe. Anyway, that's horrible he made you wait that long only to have everything happen so quickly. I'm so sorry.



> I then had a rescue cat called Jake. He was an amazing boy. Was only 9 but had FIV. He had a blown eye and I had it removed. He was a different cat (for the good) after the removal and I would recommend this surgery to anyone. He had the thyroid issues obviously as a side effect to the FIV but despite having 3 monthly bloods, it never showed a tumour.... However, he did get sick and the vet thought she could 'feel' a mass in him but didn't think it would be a tumour. unfortunately one day I came home to find him stuck behind all my junk in the hallway unable to walk as he had a big clot in one of his front paws. He pretty much told me to put him to sleep as he managed to get on his three legs, look me right in the eyes and then brushed his head against me and laid down. (


Awww, it's almost like he waited to tell you goodbye.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Phwoffy said:


> Thank you all for replying. He had this evening's pill at 7 and has been out exploring most of the evening so fingers crossed he will be ok tonight. If it happens again I will call the vets in the morning but I have to give them a ring later in the week anyway.
> 
> He definitely didn't bring the pill up as he was sick quite a few hours afterwards; I'm wondering if it may have just been his belly as he has had some sensitivity before.
> 
> ...


You will really love the yahoo group----they are SO helpful and knowledgeable.

Poor little guy--I forget--they make you keep your cat in for a very long time with the I-131, don't they? It's just a few days here, so it's not so bad. We're going that route with Henry if he develops symptoms again, but he seems to be in some inexplicable remission, which makes me wonder if he ever really had it to begin with. I begin to suspect a false positive (see my other complaints about that vet office and their rather shady approach to tests--including one for my Gwennie, who he said has FLUTD based on a poorly collected 6 hour old urine sample!) combined with stress of moving and eating less to allow the new kittens to eat first. But, I did learn a heap about hyper-T in the process, so I'm hoping Henry doesn't need more treatment, but if any of the other cats has a problem or he does again, I'm going in with lots of info under my belt.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree that the Yahoo group Hyper T is an amazing support network. People there know more than our vets! 

My 15yr cat Luci was diagnosed with hyperthyroid in Decmber. Vet put her on felimazole and it didn't agree with her at all. She went right off her food, had blood in her stools and was just fading away after being healthy all her life! By the time the vet changed her to vidalta ( less gastric issues) her little body just couldn't cope and I had her pts in january after just 4 weeks of being diagnosed! she was only 1.96kg

I personally would be very wary of felimazole and if I had a young cat like you, would investigate the iodine treatment or surgery.


----------



## Missyx (Dec 2, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> I agree that the Yahoo group Hyper T is an amazing support network. People there know more than our vets!
> 
> My 15yr cat Luci was diagnosed with hyperthyroid in Decmber. Vet put her on felimazole and it didn't agree with her at all. She went right off her food, had blood in her stools and was just fading away after being healthy all her life! By the time the vet changed her to vidalta ( less gastric issues) her little body just couldn't cope and I had her pts in january after just 4 weeks of being diagnosed! she was only 1.96kg
> 
> I personally would be very wary of felimazole and if I had a young cat like you, would investigate the iodine treatment or surgery.


Oh noooo  so sorry to hear that . How tragic x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Missyx said:


> Oh noooo  so sorry to hear that . How tragic x


thanks Missy, was a tough time
you went through it too, so sorry xx


----------



## Phwoffy (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh MollyMilo that's awful. I'm really sorry to hear that. 

Giz had been absolutely fine today so decided I'd leave my questions for when I next spoke to the vet. Of course, at 6.30 when they were closed - he was sick. Afterwards he was absolutely fine and now he's bouncing around the garden after a multitude of moths but I will be giving them a call tomorrow. I'm hoping it's just a dosage issue or something similar as he is being so good about taking the pills. 

And yes, the iodine treatment sounds like such a good idea but our vet told us it was almost 3 weeks away from home. I just know that he won't be able to cope with that. We are definitely considering the op though and will talk things through once he's had his second blood test. 

I've jointed the HyperT group now - thanks all for the recommendations!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

i think the first thing the hyper-t group will ask you is to post bloodwork numbers! many of the members on there are from the USA and are used to pages and pages of blood analysis which we in the UK don't often get  and and are a bit dismissive of you if you don't provide them. i found it a bit offputting, actually. you may be better off reading the many threads on there.

if i might offer what i managed to distil - the dosage prescibed by vets is way too high, and it should be introduced gradually anyway. in additon, felimazole only lasts 12 hrs in the body and the daily dose is best split in 2 and given at 12 hr intervals. i was giving my 3.8kg cat cat 2.5 mg a day in 2 doses of 1.25mg each.

good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> I agree that the Yahoo group Hyper T is an amazing support network. People there know more than our vets!
> 
> My 15yr cat Luci was diagnosed with hyperthyroid in Decmber. Vet put her on felimazole and it didn't agree with her at all. She went right off her food, had blood in her stools and was just fading away after being healthy all her life! By the time the vet changed her to vidalta ( less gastric issues) her little body just couldn't cope and I had her pts in january after just 4 weeks of being diagnosed! she was only 1.96kg
> 
> I personally would be very wary of felimazole and if I had a young cat like you, would investigate the iodine treatment or surgery.


i'm so sorry to hear that, it sounds appalling really.

but there's many cats having their hyper-t controlled adequately by felimazole so it's hard to know what to think when you read a story like that


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

there were a few mentions of the radio-iodine treatment on the thread. were they from UK posters? i can't tell. if so, is the radio-iodine treatment becoming more readily available in the UK?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

doujyr said:


> i'm so sorry to hear that, it sounds appalling really.
> 
> but there's many cats having their hyper-t controlled adequately by felimazole so it's hard to know what to think when you read a story like that


Oh no, you can't just go by my one story! I know on that list there Are many many cats that have been on felimazole and perfectly fine! I was just sharing my experience.

Do they have the ear gel available now? I think it was just coming to the uk when I left the list.


----------



## Phwoffy (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice on the group - I've posted but have also had a read through of the stuff and it seems quite helpful.



doujyr said:


> if i might offer what i managed to distil - the dosage prescibed by vets is way too high, and it should be introduced gradually anyway. in additon, felimazole only lasts 12 hrs in the body and the daily dose is best split in 2 and given at 12 hr intervals. i was giving my 3.8kg cat cat 2.5 mg a day in 2 doses of 1.25mg each.


I really don't know what to do about this. I've looked in so many different places and some people are saying two lots of 2.5 is too high, others saying that this is the normal starting dosage. Giz is absolutely fine in himself and I don't want to start fiddling with new meds if it's just his body getting used to them or his stomach being sensitive for the various reasons it is sometimes. I will give him tomorrow because usually his stomach settles after two days and ring in the afternoon if it is necessary. 
If we leave it so that he has the meds for the first week will we be putting him in danger? Like I said, I don't want to be jumping in too fast and I certainly don't want to pile extra vet trips on him because these make him poorly anyway! I'm sure, once everything is sorted, it will be fine to control but at the moment it all seems huge...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

first let me say i'm not a vet! 

but from my layperson's understanding, hyper-t isn't going to kill your cat overnight. when i started treating my cat, and after reading the yahoo group, i introduced it really slow, 1.25mg a day for 4 days before moving up to 1.25 twice a day.

an overdose would result in symptoms of hypo-t, mainly lethargy in the short term, and it doesn't sound like your cat's lethargic  so it might be best to stick to the vet's instructions, if only for your peace of mind. but if he gets lethargic then i'd lower the dose.

once again, i'm not a vet


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

doujyr said:


> i think the first thing the hyper-t group will ask you is to post bloodwork numbers! many of the members on there are from the USA and are used to pages and pages of blood analysis which we in the UK don't often get  and and are a bit dismissive of you if you don't provide them. i found it a bit offputting, actually. you may be better off reading the many threads on there.
> 
> if i might offer what i managed to distil - the dosage prescibed by vets is way too high, and it should be introduced gradually anyway. in additon, felimazole only lasts 12 hrs in the body and the daily dose is best split in 2 and given at 12 hr intervals. i was giving my 3.8kg cat cat 2.5 mg a day in 2 doses of 1.25mg each.
> 
> good luck.


Doujr, I think you might have had a bad first experience with the forum, then. We in the US don't often get those pages and pages (in fact I've never seen more than one page) unless we ask, very pointedly and often aggressively, for them. Vets over here don't just hand them to you. Heck, medical doctors are disinclined to do so, but I demanded every one of my blood test results for my own hypo-T, not without much gnashing of teeth on the part of my doctor.

But without the actual numbers, the folks on that forum can't really give you much help. If you went on and said "my cat's tummy hurts" and didn't tell them anything more, what could they do? Similarly if you go on and say "my cat's been diagnosed hyper-T" and that's that, what can they really help you with? All of the numbers balance out to answer.

OP---ask your vet's office to print that stuff out for you. It's your right to have it.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> Doujr, I think you might have had a bad first experience with the forum, then. We in the US don't often get those pages and pages (in fact I've never seen more than one page) unless we ask, very pointedly and often aggressively, for them. Vets over here don't just hand them to you. Heck, medical doctors are disinclined to do so, but I demanded every one of my blood test results for my own hypo-T, not without much gnashing of teeth on the part of my doctor.
> 
> But without the actual numbers, the folks on that forum can't really give you much help. If you went on and said "my cat's tummy hurts" and didn't tell them anything more, what could they do? Similarly if you go on and say "my cat's been diagnosed hyper-T" and that's that, what can they really help you with? All of the numbers balance out to answer.
> 
> OP---ask your vet's office to print that stuff out for you. It's your right to have it.


Yes, I forgot to mention that the list likes numbers! My vet seemed surprised but very happy to print the blood results off.


----------

